# " Castles & Fortifications Around The World "



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malaspina Castle of Nazzano, Rivanazzano (Pavia), Lombardia, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/897933.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Visconti-Sforza Castle, Galliate (Novara), Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/2496248091_1d4cfd48f2_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello di Torrechiara (Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/2731873083_3587612e35_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello di Aymavilles, Valle d'Aosta, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3194775717_79b3276bb5_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pirro del Balzo's Castle, Venosa (Potenza), Basilicata, Italia*










http://i44.tinypic.com/28aj68g.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Racconigi Castle (Turin, Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3233104209_802e48676d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Racconigi Castle (Turin, Italy)*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2191/1798255918_6b51f47bab_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello Sforzesco (Milan, Italy)*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/59/185405029_0b69d79758_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stupinigi Castle (Turin, Italy)*

_Detail of the facade_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castel Capuano (Naples, Italy)*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2167/1730991711_380ce36a8e_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Château d'If - France


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*La Castella, Capo Rizzuto (Italy)*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1178/1438570699_8eb24f1cfb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Swabian Castle, Trani, Puglia, Italia*










http://i39.tinypic.com/v5zqkg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castle of Pacentro (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/3080978912_2852ebd3d4_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Acaja Castle of Fossano (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*
Nice place I lived in for a while, time ago (the town I mean, not the castle).










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3203489620/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello del Roccolo (Piemonte, Italy)*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/2319928351_3b4ee86bfc_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Falletti Castle of Barolo (Cuneo), Piemonte, Italia*

If the name reminds you of barolo wine










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1370/1061489528_d3c2d1a99c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Royal Castle of Venaria (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2245/1673067156_23f493a2fe_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reggia di Caserta (Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/2774635178_6b5fd8876f_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*S. Salvatore Castle, Susegana (Treviso), Veneto, Italia*

Amid grapes that will become _prosecco_. Cheers!











Italian Castle n. 100 in this thread. Only 19.900 italian castles remaining. Move on!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mondavio (Marche, Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3094/2607156480_ab16e83c1e_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château de Challain - France
*











http://chateauchallain.smugmug.com/photos/20438330_XaU57-L.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castle of the Royal House of Savoy, Moncalieri (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*

One of the 15 royal residences of the House of Savoy in the Turin Area appointed Unesco World Heritage sites.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8816232.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piccolomini Castle of Balsorano (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2910158332_4b0a7e0e15_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Montichiari Castle (Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3262/3244740200_2c8945539b_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*CASTILLO DE LA ALJAFERIA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/3061522087_5f3d1aa447_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello di Agliè (Italy)*










http://i40.tinypic.com/95odv4.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rocca di Capodimonte on Bolsena Lake (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/2758651509_ae1db3bf03_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rocca Flea, Gualdo Tadino (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/2914050215_22603dcc6d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aragonese Castle, Taranto, Puglia, Italia*










http://www.fondoambiente.it/upload/oggetti/Castello_Aragonese.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abbey-Castle, Grottaferrata (Roma) Lazio, Italia*

St. Nilus' Orthodox Abbey in a castle just outside Rome. Only east-west religious nexus for centuries until recently.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2787434321_25e72ff2d9_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castle Gandolfo (Pope's Summer Residence), Castel Gandolfo (Roma) Italia*

Scroll the image to seize seaside to lakeside view (Lake Albano). Town named after the Residence. Castelli Romani Area, Greater Rome.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gualino Castle, Cereseto Monferrato (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia *










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9033986.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

pagina 34


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Frotenac Castle in Quebec , Canada*










http://www.globeimages.net/data/media/3/Chateau_Frontenac.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château de Creully, Normandie*

Chateau de creully by DORAND Damien, on Flickr

*Château de Pimpéan à Grézillé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Pimpéan à Grézillé by binouches, on Flickr

*Le Château de Chaalis, Picardie*

Abbaye de Chaalis - Le château et les ruines de l'abbatiale by Morio60, on Flickr

*Le Château médiéval de Péronne, Picardie*

Péronne - Le château médiéval (qui abrite l'Historial de la Grande Guerre) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Picardie*

Château de Raray (XVIe au XIXe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Messey-sur-Grosne, Bourgogne*

Château de Messey-sur-Grosne by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château de Lude, Sarthe*

Château du Lude - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Suze-la-Rousse, Drôme*

Suze 002 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*

Brissac-Quincé (Maine-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Carennac, Lot*

El duende del castillo by caminanteK, on Flickr

*Château de Beloeil, Bourgogne*

Château de Beloeil by Sail776, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*

Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye by JPC24M, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Château de Marqueyssac by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Rochegude, Drôme*

Rochegude 42 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Musée - Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs*

Musée Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by gonzaloh, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise*

Château de Raray (XVIe au XIXe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Orrouy, Oise*

2011.07.31.002 Vallée de l'Automne - ORROUY - Château  by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de Valgenceuse, Oise*

Château de Valgenceuse (XVIIe - XVIIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château de Verteuil , France*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2439/4009343218_d7ae32f519_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Château du Plessis-Bourré , France*










http://www.plessis-bourre.com/images/fondpreaccueil.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photo series....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Linguine


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

El Escorial, Spain
Community of Madrid | Comunidad de Madrid









Vista aerea del Monasterio de El Escorial, by Turismo Madrid Consorcio Turístico, on Wikimedia Commons.









Facade monastery San Lorenzo de El Escorial Spain, by Jebulon, on Wikimedia Commons.









Monastery of San Lorenzo de El Escorial, by Gryffindor, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Château de Beaumesnil , France


Château de Beaumesnil por EasyriderFXDWG, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Di Gradara in Italy


Il Castello di Gradara (18550) por Danilo Antonini (Pescarese), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Aragonese in Italy


Castello Aragonese 2 por Greso 83 (Alessandro Gresolindo), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Le Château de l'Anglais , France


Le Château de l'Anglais por L. Buffetaud, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini por Gioven, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini Piazzola del Brenta (Padova) por grey:wolf, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini por Gioven, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini por Nardo87, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini di Piazzola sul Brenta por Adi Vastano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy


Villa Pisani, Stra Italy por phxdailyphotolady, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6226470115_92d24d0193_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy


Villa Pisani, Stra por formaxxx, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy


Villa Pisani por William van Dieten, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy


Villa Pisani - Como por Malparada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Feltrinelli , Italy


698 por RobertoVeronesi.it Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Feltrinelli , Italy


685 por RobertoVeronesi.it Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Palazzo Reale Di Torino , Italy


Palazzo Reale di Torino por stpier, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Di Caccamo , Italy


Il castello di Caccamo (PA) por *NINO*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Di Montebello , Italian Swiss


Il Castello delle favole...Montebello por La Anita2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Di Torrechiara , Italy


Castello di Torrechiara por joe00064, en Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Basedow Castle, Mecklenburg:


Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Schloss Basedow, *Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
> 
> 
> Schloss Basedow von Miss Sophie Engel auf Flickr
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Castle Stahleck, Germany:


Cager said:


> *Castle Stahleck, Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Hohenzollern Castle, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*
The ancestral seat of the German royal family, the House of Hohenzollern


----------

